# Problem: F07900 Antrieb Motor blockiert Drehzahlregler am Anschlag



## flashgorny (29 November 2013)

Hallo,

Benutze eine Controll Unit 320 PN mit 120s.Kommunikation mit Telegram 110. 
Motor Daten:


1FK7060-2AF71-1RG0
1FK7022-5AK71-1LH0
Bemessungsdrehzahl
3000 min^-1
6000 min^-1

Achshöhe
63 mm
28 mm
Bemessungsleistung
1.48 kW
0.38 kW
Stillstandsmoment
6 Nm
0.85 Nm
Bemessungsdrehmoment
4.7 Nm
0.6 Nm
Bemessungsstrom
3.7 A
1.4 A


Benutze das Starter tool von Siemens. Die Antriebe laufen über eine Smart Line Modul.Der Frequenzumrichter bekommt seine Informationen von der Sinamics Control Unit CU320 über die graue Drive-CliQ Schnittstelle. Der Antrieb funktioniert wunderbar auf 4KHz . Jetzt möchte ich die Antriebe auf 16 kHz"Leistungsteil" verfahren. Da bekomme ich halt diese blöde Fehlermeldung F07900 Motor blockiert /Drehzahlregler am Anschlag. Könnt ihr mir das weiter helfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Flash


----------



## zako (29 November 2013)

... tja dann hat Dein Leistungsteil nur noch 30% des Nennstrom`s (Derating)! 
Wozu brauchst Du bitte 16kHz (oder hörst Du bei der Frequenzs nichts mehr )


----------



## flashgorny (30 November 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ja man hört bei dierser Frequenz weniger .  Also wenn man die Pulsfrequenz erhöht verliert man an Leistung richtig?  Kannst mir vielleicht ein tipp geben welche Frequenz ich nehmen sollte.  Das sind halt fiese Geräusche.


----------



## wee (30 November 2013)

Hi,

schon mit den Parametern p02175 und p02177 gespielt?
Das ist glaube ich der Schwellenwert für die Meldung und die Verzögerungszeit dazu.

Gruß


----------



## MSB (30 November 2013)

Du verlierst einen erheblichen Teil des Ausgangsstroms, somit auch einen erheblichen Teil des potentiellen Motor-Drehmoments,
und somit kann dein Antrieb schlicht und einfach nicht mehr die gewünschte Dynamik liefern.

Also entweder deine Beschleunigung/Leistungsbedarf der Mechanik wird geringer (Parameter, Massen verringern z.B.), oder du musst mit dem fiesen Geräusch leben,
oder in ein entsprechend vergrößertes Motor Modul investieren.

Zur Frequenz die du nehmen solltest:
Bei den "kleinen" S120 bezieht sich der Ausgangsstrom auf 4kHz, jede Änderung der Taktfrequenz nach oben führt zu einem sinken des maximalen Ausgangsstroms.
Ergo solltest du einen Trace durchführen bei 4kHz und schauen, was so an Strömen fließt, danach kannst du dann evtl., oder auch nicht die Taktfrequenz erhöhen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## zako (30 November 2013)

... schau mal in den Parameter, der die einstellbaren Pulsfrequenzen anzeigt (ich glaube r114). 
Das hängt vom Stromreglertakt ab, davon werden die möglichen Pulsfrequenzen abgeleitet, siehe auch p112 / p115.


----------



## flashgorny (3 Dezember 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich versuchsmal mit dem Trace. Wobei ich noch eine Reglung aufstellen muss mit dem Starter Tool, aber irgendwie nicht mit der Kaskaden Reglung zurecht komme, bei den ganzen Parameter. Aber dies ist ja schon wieder ein anderes Thema.

Gruß Gorny


----------



## Sinix (4 Dezember 2013)

Moin moin



flashgorny schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten. Ich versuchsmal mit dem Trace.



gibt ja auch noch 8kHz, das mit dem Trace ist eine gute Idee. 
Kann es aber auch sein das dein Geräusch vom nichtoptimierten Regler herrührt?
Würde erstmal auf Standard 4kHz stellen und mich um den regler kümmern.




flashgorny schrieb:


> Wobei ich noch eine Reglung aufstellen muss mit dem Starter  Tool, aber irgendwie nicht mit der Kaskaden Reglung zurecht komme, bei  den ganzen Parameter. Aber dies ist ja schon wieder ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Gruß Gorny



Achse > Inbetriebnahme > Automatische Reglereinstellung 

MfG


----------



## flashgorny (4 Dezember 2013)

Die Automatisch R habe ich schon ausgeführt. Will es jetzt otimieren. Habe ein Hochregallager das mit der TEchnbologie EPOS gefahren wird. Habe mit dem Fktgenerator mal eine Sprungantwort aufgenommen mit den Parametern Drehzahlsollwert nach Filter Drehzahlistwert geglättet und die Drehzahlregler Regeldifferenz. Den inneren Stromregelkreis bei der Kaskadenreglung wollte ich nicht anfassen. Könnte mir jemand tipps geben wie man, an die sache da richtig ran geht.

gruß Gorny


----------

